
Vernon Lee’s “Satan the Waster” - apollinaire
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/03/20/vernon-lees-satan-the-waster/
======
jhbadger
Interesting to see this both in the "Public Domain Review" and here on HN. Lee
was writing in the aftermath of the outbreak of WWI and upset with how the
international culture she knew growing up in Europe during the mid 19th
century was destroyed by the rise of nationalism. Perhaps fortunately, she
didn't live to see WWII, which would have depressed her even more. Now that we
seem to be entering into another period of nationalism, Lee's work is sadly
relevant again.

